# ESV Apocrypha



## JM (May 12, 2020)

I've seen two edition of the ESV apocrypha. One is the Lutheran Edition and the other is Anglican. Anyone on PB own a copy of either edition?

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (May 12, 2020)

I have the Lutheran one but not the Anglican (or the old Oxford edition). The Lutheran one is very good and the notes an intros especially.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (May 12, 2020)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> I have the Lutheran one but not the Anglican (or the old Oxford edition). The Lutheran one is very good and the notes an intros especially.


Excellent, thanks.


----------



## W.C. Dean (May 12, 2020)

There is a Roman Catholic edition as well with the Apocrypha. I can't attest to the quality of any of them, as I've never used them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

